# Skeleton Gir from Invader Zim



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

the bones were made the same way as the spine except with toilet paper rolls and two small paper balls taped to each end.









once everything is dry sketch out the face you want, then cut out the eyes and remove the paper from the head. make sure you save the eye cut out because they will be put back in.









Take a sheet of newspaper and fold it over again and again until its about two inchs wide then fit it into the eye hole. slip in the eye cut out letting it sit about an inch away from the head.









Gir's fingers were cut out like this.









then they are cut halfway up and folded slightly to give them depth.









his atenia was another roll of newspaper with a ball taped to the end.









the antiean is then tapped to his head.









Now its time for painting. i'm the first to admite i'm not very good at painting but i finally figured out a good way to do it. first everything got an almost flesh colored covering.









Then make a small amount of brown paint, add water in about a 2/3 mixture. take a papertowle and wad it up, dap it in the liquid and dap it on the bone lightly.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

repeat with green, which while not very visable helps bring out the age.



















now just hot glue the bones together, paint the eyes and ateniean and you're done.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty amazing job you did on that !!!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

oooomg it's GIR...I'm somewhat thinking of doing a Johnny theme this year....lots of gore


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha, That's great. My kids would love him!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What a great-looking character and very helpful tutorial!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats an awesome tutorial!! your skeley turned out great!! This year will be our first with doing any paper mache stuff, this will help alot!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

great job........................


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Job well done! That looks great! Thanks for all the tips!*


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

What an amazing job!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

That reminds me of one of the creatures in the movie 9!! So amazing love it


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I love him!! Are you going to make a Zim?


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm thinking about it, zim would be a bit more challanging


----------



## ithurt (Jun 28, 2008)

GIR GIR GIR GIR!!! 
very cool and unique.
I miss my cup cake


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love GIR. Doom doom doom... 

Great job!!


----------

